# Chicago Haunt Builders Party



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Chicago Haunt Builders had a party last night.(Meet and greet) Had a few videos to share. Would like to thank our host.

Also note that some videos are PG-13.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The crawling zombie is awesome, I can see that being a major hit/scare for almost any haunt.
Hopefully the designer/builder will give us a how to with a formal set of instructions. (PLEASE)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> The crawling zombie is awesome, I can see that being a major hit/scare for almost any haunt.
> Hopefully the designer/builder will give us a how to with a formal set of instructions. (PLEASE)


My goal is to pester him until he gives me the information.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I do however have some more photos of the event. It is really nice to get together with people who have the same interests as you.




























The rest of the photos can be seen here.

chichaunt pictures by lovermonkey - Photobucket


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cool... Im from Aurora originally...


----------

